# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.24.00

## mohamed73

Released Date: 03/04/2015 
V3.24.00
-------------------- *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-G3606 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3608 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3609 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G360HU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G360BT Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360FY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360GY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G360V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N900V Flash/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N900R4 Flash/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7105 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7105L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G906K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G906L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G906S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G901F Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G910S Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9508 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SHV-E370K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SHV-E370L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SHV-E370S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SHV-E370D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN  *Fixed:*
> Fixed Win8 compatibility problems
> Fixed Samsung User SuperIMEI not display problems
> Fixed Software UI compatibility problems
> Optimized Write/Read QCN option  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Thanks to all who supported us.* *
NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

